# The Shed Thread - Show off next years trophy



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

My favorite time of year after opening day of hunting season. The boys just started dropping and the hunt starts. Found 7 this morning including one that I really wanted to find with the common base G3. He's a 4 year old and matches on the other side with better time length. We decided to let all the big deer go this year and focus on hammering out 8 points, expecting to find some nice ones. 

Post up your finds and keep this one going.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking good ours won't drop for a while. I love shed hunting my self.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

This is a little early for us too. Normally it's early to mid March before I start finding em. Kinda nice not having to hunt in green grass. It's a little weird this year, mesquite trees are alreadying greening up too. That usually doesn't start till mid March.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

It's like a bonus to find a pair of sheds


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Last year was tough hunting. I'm convinced the big rain we got right when they were dropping made them drop in the bedding area where they shook the water off.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Here is a fresh set off a deer with northern genetics. scored 203"

pic is from friend of a friend.. deer is in South Texas


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Figured the northern bred deer would be dropped by now. Still surprised mine have dropped this early with them being 100% native genetics. 

I got lucky this morning and found the matching side to the big one in my first post. He must have dropped it last night because it definitely wasn't there when I topped off my feeders yesterday. This was probably the set I wanted to find most this year, nice 4 year old with character. Taped him at 155 5/8, he'll get a few more years.

Had a couple 5 & 6 years old twelves running around that I wouldn't mind finding, most still have there antlers for now.


----------



## cringe (Feb 19, 2017)

Interesting thread; i found this one last year while scouting for my blind on Sabine WMA.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Here is a site I found, it must be addicting with 83,000 members

https://www.facebook.com/groups/132353066787392/


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

It's been too wet for me to roam around my lease in Inez area, Victoria county,. Have deer started dropping antlers in this area? Anyone know?
I have personally never shed hunted! Just not time and really hard with all our brush and tall grass. What's best places to look or good way to get started?


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

DR_Smith said:


> It's been too wet for me to roam around my lease in Inez area, Victoria county,. Have deer started dropping antlers in this area? Anyone know?
> I have personally never shed hunted! Just not time and really hard with all our brush and tall grass. What's best places to look or good way to get started?


Right now since they're just starting to drop I focus around feed and water areas. Once they're all dropped I'll start putting boot to ground and start walking trails between these areas. Protein feeders are my hot spots and I'll work the area within a few hundred yards pretty well.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

None yet this year. Here is a picture from last year taken 3/17. So, I guess I've still got a few weeks. The two antlers in the top right and the four along the bottom are matching sets. Hopefully I'll be able to add to this thread again soon...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

did the bottom right deer get taken this yr or yall let him walk? that's an awesome shed and would be cool to have this yrs if he didn't get taken!!


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

He's still out there. He broke his right beam just passed the G3 early in the rut. The deer on the top left was a really heavy 10 at 6-1/2 in the shed picture. This year he dropped to a heavy, tight horned 8 at 7-1/2. We decided to let him go another year just to see what happened at 8-1/2, assuming he makes it to next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

We are still about a month away from finding sheds but I'm ready to find some.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

That one on the bottom right is a hoss, looks like he's close to breaking 200" if not a bit over (got 206 with a quick add). Got any pics from his this year?


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Found one of the 12's without even realizing it, if it was a snake it would have bitten me. Before letting my dog out to pee for the night I always go out with my 17 HMR and headlight to check for skunks and see if there's any ***** eating under the feeder 100 yards in front of my house. Popped one **** from the deck and two others scattered, ran up there in my Crocs and got another. While I was looking for the 3rd in a tree I looked down and the 12 shed was between my legs. I'll be working the area good tomorrow hoping to find the other side which is a lot stronger. He's probably going to get shot next year, he was in the 5-6 range this season. 

The other pic is two matching sets I've picked up over the last few days. Think I'm up to 15 or 16 so far.


----------



## criswelg (May 24, 2015)

*We are in Colorado County*



DR_Smith said:


> It's been too wet for me to roam around my lease in Inez area, Victoria county,. Have deer started dropping antlers in this area? Anyone know?
> I have personally never shed hunted! Just not time and really hard with all our brush and tall grass. What's best places to look or good way to get started?


We are in Colorado County not far from yall. I checked game cams last week and some had shed others still sporting their antlers. I have some more recent picks it is just hard to find them!! LOL
:texasflag


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

This has been one weird shedding season for the deer on our place. Sitting on my porch drinking coffee this morning with about 10 bucks in front of me. 50% of them have shed, the rest are still hard horned. A couple 2 year old 8 were getting into a pretty good fight and didn't knock their antlers off. The shed bucks all look 4.5 or older, one is already bulbed out at the bases. Honestly I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

The first "real" shed of the season here. I've found very few so far. This deer is only about 15" wide but this side scores a little over 74".


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

A slick 10 hitting the 160's is a nice find.

They're just about all dropped out here, I've got one young buck in my front yard that is refusing to let his go, other than him I'm not seeing any others. Time for me to start getting in the brush to find more since I've cleaned out the hot spots.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Cynoscion said:


> The first "real" shed of the season here. I've found very few so far. This deer is only about 15" wide but this side scores a little over 74".


Nice! A couple of people asked about the big deer in the picture I posted. Here is what was left of his right side that I found a couple weeks ago. I've got some pictures of him before he broke off on my computer that I'll get up here at some point. I'm heading down tomorrow and hoping to find a few more and maybe set a hook in a bass or two. One of my favorite times of the year to be in the brush.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Found a few more Thursday. For reference, we scored the deer on the top right at 150 and the deer on the bottom left in the 140's. Still a few big ones I'd like to find.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

Horns are falling late for us this year


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

*still havent dropped*

went down to ranch this past weekend to fill protein-- checked my cameras and they've been hittin protein pretty hard. noticed of the 10-12 bucks coming to my feeder, all of them still had their headgear. wonder if that's good or bad--


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

D"5" Ranch ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

sabiki said:


> went down to ranch this past weekend to fill protein-- checked my cameras and they've been hittin protein pretty hard. noticed of the 10-12 bucks coming to my feeder, all of them still had their headgear. wonder if that's good or bad--


Can't say if it's good or bad, just a weird year. Last year all the bucks dropped within a week on my place, this year it was spread out over a month. It's been almost 2 weeks since I've seen a buck with antlers here, a lot of the ones I've seen are already growing. I filled my feeders yesterday and a buck we call Bullwinkle knows the sound of the feed jet, he came running in and laid down in the shade about 40 yards away until I finished, he's grown out almost 3".


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

these are in high fence in Fredericksburg


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

This is the longest shedding season we've ever had. Just picked this one up this morning, I know it was dropped last night because it was in the middle of a road I drive every morning. It's been 8 weeks since I picked up the first one of the year. 

Had an older buck in the yard this morning with 7"+ of velvet on his head.


----------



## Newhunter54 (Apr 5, 2017)

I picked up about 6 this weekend. It does seem late this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Definitely some good looking antlers on this thread. I've found a few more but nothing really picture worthy. I did a lot of walking two weeks ago but didn't turn up much. Some years it seems like the good ones drop pairs right in the road and other years you bust your butt and hardly come up with anything.


----------

